# When to release amano shrimp in new ADA tank



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

It would be best to wait untill the ammonia reads 0, this also gives time for things to grow in the tank for teh amano shrimp to eat as you said you have 10 which is a lot, and a 3 day cycle is not anywhere near enough of a cycle for benificial bacteria to grow. You didnt mention how big your tank is. If you are using aquasoil it will leach a bit for ammonia in the tank for a while which is what you might be reading, but again with only 3 days your tank isnt anywhere near cycled. I have added amanos into a tank with new aquasoil leeching ammonia BUT I had a mature filter running on it.


----------



## Toronto planted tank (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you for your message.

My tank is 4 ft long and 21 inch by 21 inch. I also used a cycled Eheim 2025P3 for two weeks with fish and fish food before adding the filter to the new tank.

I have another 2217 well cycled with fish and shrimps(its the one i am using the amano shrimp container now). Have also added around 500 ml of purigen(combined) in both the filters.


----------



## Toronto planted tank (Mar 28, 2014)

Update:

Last evening added the second filter and did a 70% WC.

Also added the carbon pad to the Eheim classic fiter.

Today morning tested amoonia(tetra kit)..the color shows between 1 to 3 ppm.

I guess will wait few more days..


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

any detectable ammonia means no shrimp of any kind. let the stem plants kick in and use it up, then add those badass amanos


----------



## PacTOK (Jul 30, 2014)

In any case, when you put the shrimp in the aquarium, one Amano first plant to see a few days how she would feel.


----------



## Toronto planted tank (Mar 28, 2014)

Dear All

After last evenings 70% W/C..I checked the ammonia today morning. The plants are growing fast..but the ammonia still isnt 0 ppm. The nitrates have increased and nitrites are 0.

Will do another 70% W/C change tomorrow and test on Saturday morning.


----------



## dorbegoz (Jul 19, 2014)

You don't have to do large water changes every day. Just try to be patient and let the tank cycle. You usually see a spike of ammonia, then nitrite, then nitrates. Then ammonia decreases and lastly nitrites disappear. Do a large water change at the end to remove excess nitrates


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

if you're using ada soil, it'll take about 3 weeks until the tank is fully cycled meaning you shouldn't introduce fish or shrimp. shrimp especially are really sensitive. just wait.


----------

